# New 335d



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

I literally picked it up today. It was a long 3 month search but I found the one that worked for me. While new to the thread, the forum really helped me these past couple months. Thank you all.

It is a total game changer coming from Hondas. Can't say enough about it.

1000 mile trip from TX to OH on Wed and Thurs.





















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks sick! Now, I'm unfamiliar with diesel BMWs. What's the performance like compared to a gasoline 335i?


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

kadave. well done. They're great cars!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Congratulations, and welcome to the club.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Keepittrill said:


> Looks sick! Now, I'm unfamiliar with diesel BMWs. What's the performance like compared to a gasoline 335i?


Having only test driven the 2012 335i with sport package (it may have been an 335is), that is my only comparison. Both feel plenty powerful. From the manufacturer's numbers, from memory, they go something like this:

335i - 300 hp, 300 ft/lbs torque
335is - 320 hp, 3xx ft/lbs torque
335d - 265 hp, 425 ft/lbs torque
335d with JBD @ 100% - approx 310-320 hp, 500-510 ft/lbs of torque

All of these numbers are just guess work without putting them on a dyno, and they are not measurements at the wheel.

Gut feel of the difference: The stock 335d has a great deal of punch down low, such that it seems to keep up with the gasser for a while. As you get above 60 mph, the gasser seems to pull away and likes to rev more. Having said all that, with the JBD, the upper end pull is much improved. Can't speak personally about the ECU flash type tunes.

Don't know the reported 0-60 comparisons and 1/4-mile. For practical purposes, the 335d has all you would ever want. I found that on a certain short track (Jefferson Circuit at Summit Raceway) that if I came out of the turns well, the M cars in my group could not pass me on the straights. A longer track of course would have been a different story.

The mileage is rather phenomenal. You can see from my signature below what my lifetime average is, hand-calculated. That is mostly suburban miles around Anne Arundel County in Maryland, but on the interstates my best was an even 40 mpg. I think it could do better if that were your sole aim.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Keepittrill said:


> Looks sick! Now, I'm unfamiliar with diesel BMWs. What's the performance like compared to a gasoline 335i?





Happy335dOwner said:


> ...Don't know the reported 0-60 comparisons and 1/4-mile. For practical purposes, the 335d has all you would ever want.


The stock 335d will run 1/4 mile in 14.0-14.2 depending upon the launch, while a 335i will probably be down in the 13.4-13.6 range. I believe 0-60 times are around 5.7s for the 335d, and about 0.5s less for the 335i - main reason is that the 335d needs to shift into 3rd before it hits 60mph while the 335i doesn't.

My standard: if you're tooling along on a 2-lane behind a truck or 2-3 cars and come to a straight stretch and pull out to pass (and hit the kickdown switch under the accelerator), you'll be doing 90-100 when you pull back into the lane.

I regularly get 34-40 mpg on cross-country trips (WA State) at 65-72 mph. Depends upon wind in WA... and speed.


----------



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

So should I "blog" my 1000 mile trip up north? Is that something people like to read about on this forum? 

kadave


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

kadave said:


> So should I "blog" my 1000 mile trip up north? Is that something people like to read about on this forum? kadave
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I can't speak for the other forum members, but I like a travel story now and then. Am thinking of taking a trip in August myself, but more on the order of 6K+. Something like MD-TN-OK-NM-CO-UT-CA and then back hitting some northern tier states such as ND/SD, IL, OH, etc. There is a 4 Corners BMW gig at Pagosa Springs, CO, and I wanted to also go to the BMW thing at Laguna Seca in late Aug, but the timing is off for that last bit.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to club D! Don't baby her, she likes to be pushed hard! :thumbup:


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, I never see these around Clear Lake, Texas until recently. I saw one that is space gray just like mine but not sport about 2 months ago. Then yesterday, one just like yours, white with Sport package is in the parking lot at work. I didn't see it this morning but it wasn't a service loaner. The front sun screen in it was from a company here at NASA so I know it was an employee. I see you drove from Texas to Ohio. Did you buy it here and drive back? 

Enjoy your baby but makes sure to give her an Italian tuneup weekly.


----------



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

BB_cuda said:


> Okay, I never see these around Clear Lake, Texas until recently. I saw one that is space gray just like mine but not sport about 2 months ago. Then yesterday, one just like yours, white with Sport package is in the parking lot at work. I didn't see it this morning but it wasn't a service loaner. The front sun screen in it was from a company here at NASA so I know it was an employee. I see you drove from Texas to Ohio. Did you buy it here and drive back?
> 
> Enjoy your baby but makes sure to give her an Italian tuneup weekly.


Yes I picked it up in Fort Worth and will be leaving for Ohio in the morning. Two day trip. The D you saw wasn't me though. My screen is silver only. Lol.

Anyone know of any issues with D's in colder climates like Cleveland? I may search the forum later but it's not as easy to search while on mobile app.

Thanks everyone.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

Italian tune-up? The noob doesn't understand. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

kadave said:


> Italian tune-up? The noob doesn't understand.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Floor the sucker. Drive it hard and long.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy the flash is as Good or better. I have a flash but CANNOT atest for JB although an excellent product for the money. Keepitrill test drive a 335d and you will see what differance it is to the 335i, in torque numbers the 335i is behind as well as mpg's. I had had 335i owners tell me that that damn DIESEL can run thats all I can say LOL


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

kadave said:


> Yes I picked it up in Fort Worth and will be leaving for Ohio in the morning. Two day trip. The D you saw wasn't me though. My screen is silver only. Lol.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yeah, I'm about 280 miles further south than Ft. Worth. FW is my hometown though.


----------



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

Hey folks. So I'm in Nashville area in the middle of my 1000 mile trip. Took a turn off the exit ramp and noticed water dripped on my leg. Felt around and seems to be a bit of water. 85 degrees was the coolest I saw today and driving with A/C on cold. Could it be condensation? Where is the A/C unit? This is a big concern! 
It rained lightly for less than 10 minutes. I hope it's not a leak. Eeeek.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

kadave said:


> Anyone know of any issues with D's in colder climates like Cleveland? I may search the forum later but it's not as easy to search while on mobile app.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Welcome and congratulations on your purchase, by far the best car available in north america at this time.

I'm in the Toronto area and so far no issue no problems in the winter!! you will however feel losing traction and torque in winter time, winter tires rubber is softer more elastic so lesser traction:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Kadave,

Hopefully you didn't piss on yourself!:rofl:

Update your garage when you get a chance, still shows a Honda.

Enjoy the ride. What year is t, miles, etc... Do you have any warranty?

Report your MPG and what kind of speeds you're running at.

And by all means respect the law! I've come oh so close so many times but so far no ticket. I think the car must have have some sort of stealth value...they just don't seem to see it!:yikes:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

kadave said:


> Hey folks. So I'm in Nashville area in the middle of my 1000 mile trip. Took a turn off the exit ramp and noticed water dripped on my leg. Felt around and seems to be a bit of water. 85 degrees was the coolest I saw today and driving with A/C on cold. Could it be condensation? Where is the A/C unit? This is a big concern!
> It rained lightly for less than 10 minutes. I hope it's not a leak. Eeeek.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'm assuming the torque caused you to piss yourself?


----------



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

You all are hilarious. I suppose I could have pissed myself from all of the awesome driving. Lol

Nonetheless, the car drove very well and I haven't had the issue with the water again. I'm freaking out about it though and may dump some water on sunroof to test it tomorrow. It may have just been the A/C...hope I find something in the forums.

2009 335d 
Alpine White, Beige Dakota leather
Sport Pkg, Nav, sunshades, memory seats, etc. 
80k
Dealer Lifetime Powertrain warranty (discussed in a previous post)

It looks pretty good. Outside has minor scratches and dings. Interior looks awesome! Can't wait to read more about conditioning the leather (frequency/brands).









The car is as promised...a monster. Holy...it's hard to stop driving it. I keep describing it as a rocket ship. The first day of driving I drove 12 hours with only 45 mins of mixed rest time for stops. The trip went really well and I loved driving it.

Fun bonuses from the trip: I didn't know about the analog cruise control tab that runs along the speedometer. In general CC is amazing on this. I enjoyed iDrive as it has a nice UI. Thigh rests...thank you! My favorite features are the lights under door handles and the monster engine.

I was surprised three different times that I didn't get ticketed. One time the cop pulled out onto the road and just drove right around me! Maybe you're right...they can't detect us. 

Fuel economy:

I traveled 1000 miles and I measured a few different driving conditions manually (not iDrive).
-255 miles- very mixed driving with 45 miles of congestion/stop lights. ~34 mpg

-522 miles- all interstate. 68-82 mph (depending on state). ~ 36.46 mpg








I failed to get the reading on one of the fill-ups. I didn't wait until tank was too low.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice!:thumbup:

Dump the RFTs if you haven't already. Seriously consider the Michelin Pilot Super Sports.

I changed my original RFTs at 32k and went with the PS2s. I'm at 58k miles, 26k on the PS2s and they are still showing lots of tread depth front and rear.

You can rotate these tires left to right and I increased my front tires up one size on width, from 225 to 235, with 255 in the rear.

Seems to give a tad more stability to the fronts.


----------

